# Benvenuto a / Benvenuto su



## eduard85

Ciao,

Vorrei sapere quale frase suona meglio in italiano:

*Benvenuto a Facebook

Benvenuto su Facebook
*
Sono entrambe corrette?

Grazie!


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

buona la seconda; infatti nella pagina iniziale di facebook c'è scritto: ti diamo il benvenuto SU Facebook.

Saluti


----------



## mipordos

Sicuramente la seconda, la prima e' da escludere.
Un saluto


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Eduard,
mi associo a quanto già detto e aggiungo che volendo si può dire anche "Benvenuto* in *facebook.".


----------



## nathalie-83

Ciao a tutti!
Posso dire così?
Benvenuti nelle mie lezioni di italiano!
Grazie, 
Nati


----------



## chipulukusu

Ciao Nathalie.
No, non è corretto. Si dice "_benvenuti alle mie lezioni di italiano._


----------



## nathalie-83

Molte grazie!


----------



## dragonseven

chipulukusu said:


> Ciao Nathalie.
> No, non è corretto. Si dice "_benvenuti alle mie lezioni di italiano._


Ciao. 
@Chipu: Non mi pare scorretto ;
@Nathalie: Certamente non si suol dire, come ben detto da Chipu.


----------



## chipulukusu

Non so Dragonseven... se devo pensare a un caso in cui potrei dire _benvenuti __nelle mie lezioni di..., _forse sarebbe il caso in cui io tenessi delle lezioni, registrate o in diretta, a cui si accede tramite un sito internet. In questo caso sarebbe sottinteso _benvenuto nel sito delle mie lezioni di... _Ma se tenessi delle lezioni in una sala non direi _benvenuto nelle mie lezioni di... _sottintendendo _benvenuto nella sala dove tengo le mie lezioni di... _Certo non è un problema grammaticale, semplicemente mi suona strano.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Chipu ,
la penso come te, sia ben chiaro, ma dal mio punto di vista dire "benvenuti nelle mie..." non lo trovo scorretto; semplicemente credo che siamo troppo abituati, in questi casi, a dire e sentire "benvenuti alle mie..."  che ci suona strano _nelle_, se non è seguito da un posto fisico o appartenente all'ambito dei sentimenti.


----------



## chipulukusu

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Chipu ,
> la penso come te, sia ben chiaro, ma dal mio punto di vista dire "benvenuti nelle mie..." non lo trovo scorretto; semplicemente credo che siamo troppo abituati, in questi casi, a dire e sentire "benvenuti alle mie..."  che ci suona strano _nelle_, se non è seguito da un posto fisico o appartenente all'ambito dei sentimenti.



Hai ragione Dragon, faccio ammenda. Non dovevo dire "non è corretto". Dovevo dire che non è comune .


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Non mi è ancora chiaro quando utilizzar a/su/in con "benvenuto". Dalla discussione sopra, penso che "su/in" sia utilizzato con contenuto online (benvenuto su/in Facebook, benvenuto sul/nel mio sito web, benvenuto sul/nel mio canale YouTube). Che dire di luoghi/organizzazioni/gruppi fisici e cose astratti?  "in" per il primo e "a" per il secondo? Per esempio:

- benvenuto in casa mia, benvenuto in questa compagnia, benvenuto in famiglia
- benvenuto ai miei pensieri, benvenuto alle mie lezioni, benvenuto al nostro incontro


----------



## Olaszinhok

Stabilire una regola precisa con le preposizioni è sempre complicato, vi sono spesso eccezioni.
Benvenuto in Facebook a me suona un po' strano, ma non escludo che qualcuno lo dica.
Benvenuto in/a casa mia...
Benvenuto ai miei pensieri, assolutamente no; semmai benvenuto nei miei pensieri, ma non è una frase comunissima.


----------



## Starless74

- benvenuto in casa mia  si può dire anche benvenuto *a* casa mia (e se non c'è _mia_, si dice sempre: "benvenuto *a* casa").
- benvenuto in questa compagnia 
- benvenuto in famiglia
- benvenuto ai miei pensieri Benvenuto *nei* miei pensieri, altrimenti sembra che stai dicendo "benvenuto" ai pensieri (sbagliando, perché sarebbe "benvenuti").
- benvenuto alle mie lezioni
- benvenuto al nostro incontro non comune, almeno al singolare, ma corretto.

[cross-posted]


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Olaszinhok said:


> Stabilire una regola precisa con le preposizioni è sempre complicato, vi sono spesso eccezioni



Grazie per averlo chiarito!



Starless74 said:


> benvenuto al nostro incontro non comune, almeno al singolare, ma corretto.



Quale preposizione sarebbe la più comune qui?  Un esempio più completo: Benvenuti al nostro incontro annuale di studenti della classe 2001!


----------



## Starless74

Alan Evangelista said:


> Quale preposizione sarebbe la più comune qui?  Un esempio più completo:
> Benvenuti al nostro incontro annuale di studenti della classe 2001!


Con benvenuti (plurale) è comune; anzi è l'unica opzione, nell'esempio da te indicato.
Volevo solo dire che è più raro che si dia il benvenuto ad un incontro ad una sola persona.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Starless74 said:


> è più raro che si dia il benvenuto ad un incontro ad una sola persona



Ah! L'ho capito ora! Allora come una persona sulla porta di una riunione/di un incontro saluterebbe ogni persona che arriva lì?


----------



## Starless74

Alan Evangelista said:


> Ah! L'ho capito ora! Allora come una persona sulla porta di una riunione/di un incontro saluterebbe ogni persona che arriva lì?


Gli/le direbbe: _benvenuto al nostro incontro._ (Non ci avevo pensato, ma è davvero l'unico caso o uno dei pochissimi casi. )


----------

